# iPad mini won't connect to hotspot!!!!!



## Glj429 (Jan 7, 2017)

i updated my iPad mini to the iOS 9.3.5 and ever since I done that it hasn't been connecting to my hotspot or showing up on the wifi list. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it should be updated to ios 10 now 
what version of ipad mini do you have 
is this a first generation ipad mini


> iPad Mini (1st generation), making iOS 9 the final version supported on the device.[42]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPad_Mini_(1st_generation)

Do a reset , HOLD the home button and POWER button together and wait for the Apple Logo to appear


----------



## Glj429 (Jan 7, 2017)

Will doing a reset delete all of my the stuff on my iPad mini.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no, its just a restart
http://www.dummies.com/consumer-electronics/smartphones/iphone/how-to-restart-or-reset-your-iphone/
however, you should always have a backup of the data using icloud.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

etaf said:


> no, its just a restart
> http://www.dummies.com/consumer-electronics/smartphones/iphone/how-to-restart-or-reset-your-iphone/
> however, you should always have a *backup of the data using icloud*.


Or you can backup to iTunes on a Windows or Mac computer.


----------

